# Spring 2016 retriever training events



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

First up is the GSLRC/NURC speed test Saturday 2/20/16 (tomorrow!). Signups start at 8am by 2nd gate of Lee Kay Center. Cost $10.

Upcoming retriever Picnics/training days by WHRC, GSLRC, and NURC (costs vary) (just come on out):

February 20 GSLRC/NURC Speed test - Timed Singles
February 27 - WHRC Picnic Hunting Test - Jr., Sr, Mstr
March 5 - GSLRC/NURC Picnic Field Trial - Derby, Qualifying, Open, puppy
March 19 - GSLRC/NURC Picnic Field Trial - Derby, Qualifying, Open, puppy
March 26 - WHRC Picnic Hunting Test - Jr., Sr, Mstr
April 2 - GSLRC/NURC Picnic Field Trial - Derby, Qualifying, Open, puppy
April 16 - GSLRC/NURC Picnic Field Trial - Derby, Qualifying, Open, puppy

AKC Licensed Events by WHRC, GSLRC and NURC (enter at Entry Express.net):

April 29-May 1 - WHRC Field Trial and Hunting Tests (Derby/Qualifying Field Trial stakes; 2 Junior, 2 Senior and 1 Master Hunting Tests)
May 13-15 - GSLRC/NURC Field Trial (Derby, Qualifying, Amateur, Open)
May 20-22 - GSLRC/NURC Field Trial (Derby, Qualifying, Amateur, Open)
May 27-30 WHRC Memorial Day Weekend Double Header Hunting Tests (dbl Jr, dbl Sr., dbl Mstr)

Events are held at the Lee Kay training grounds which are located west of the Lee Kay Shooting range in Salt Lake City (5600W and 2100S).

All welcome (bring your retriever)! Don't forget to take a turn at throwing birds, setup, takedown, clean up and whatever needs to be done.

Costs and formats vary.

Renee Pennington, WHRC Secretary
http://whrc.us/
https://www.facebook.com/WHRClub/


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

So what does it mean by puppy? I am just starting to work with him .What kind of stuff do you have set up for the first time pup.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

cootlover said:


> So what does it mean by puppy? I am just starting to work with him .What kind of stuff do you have set up for the first time pup.


The field trial clubs usually offer the puppy stake in their picnic/training days. Each pup is thrown 4 or more singles (pigeons or ducks depending on what is on hand), and the pup's marking ability on each retrieve is judged.

The field trials are competitions so all of the eligible puppies performances are ranked, from 1st to 4th, etc.

I think 12 months of age is the cutoff for the puppies to be in contention. If an older pup is not ready to run the derby marks, you can run him in the puppy stake but he will not be judged. If your pup is too young to do the marks, you can run out of contention and have them throw doable marks for your pup.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Weber River Retriever Club has announced that they will hold an AKC Licensed Retriever Hunting Test and Field Trial May 6-8 (Derby and Qualifying field trial stakes and single Master, two Senior and two Junior hunting test stakes).


----------

